
APFS and HFS+ Benchmarks on High Sierra - robk
https://hk.saowen.com/a/e9c3e3a82f4000f86663ba10526d1a3d5e6e68face971ebd61a3f3f2244730fb
======
cerberusss
Interesting read, but written in July last year, so things might be different
now.

